# Alguien tiene diagramas del pedal boss od 1 original



## electorock (Ene 16, 2013)

Saludos a todos los del foro de elctronica.
Estoy empezando a armarme unos pedales analogicos, me arme un DOD/MXR y esta bien, los potenciometros responden y se aprecia el cambio de sonido.
Arme tambien un clon del OD 1 (no es con un diagrama original) debe ser clon por que el sonido se parece, aunque la placa no. el que me arme es de la comunidad de http://www.handmades.com.br/ el que los subio es un sr. apodado güero (ahi subo el archivo)
resulta que a mi el potenciometro de gain no hace ningun efecto, en toda ta trayectoria del potenciometro me suena igual, segun lo que he leido ese pote tiene que ver con el sustain de la distorcion pero yo la verdad no le nota nada. 
Si alguien tiene fotos de la parte del pcb de un od 1 original le agradeceria un millon, tengo fotos de la parte de los elementos ahi puedo ver que elemntos usar pero del lado de las pistas quisiera saber como estan conectados. Si he encontrado fotos pero es de la version del ic de  8 pines en linea y yo quisiera del que tiene el JRC4558 (4 pines a cada lado).
Una vez con esa foto yo la calco y seria mas facil reproducir ese pedal con las devidas salvedades de que no siempre se consiguen todos los elementos.
Gracias por su ayuda de antemano
Saludos y èxitos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 16, 2013)

Con el potenciómetro "Gain" del esquema ajustas el nivel a cual actúa la distorsión, así que el cambio en el sonido va a ser algo sutil.
Si la señal de salida del primer operacional NO excede los valores pico a pico de -650mV y +1300mV el potenciómetro ajusta ganancia.
Si la señal excede esos valores comienza el recorte asimétrico y el potenciómetro solo ajusta el nivel donde comienza el recorte.


----------



## electorock (Ene 16, 2013)

Amigo Fogonazo. gracias por sus comentarios, ahora segun lo que me dice es que debo medir el valor de salida de la primera etapa del operacional y obtener los valores mencionados, pero no cuento con generadores de señales (funcionara si me hago un generador de frecuencia con un 555).
Habìa pensado conectar el pedal a la guitarra sin amplificacion y conectar el multimetro en el pin de salida contra tierra y rasgear la guitarra para ver que medidas me muestra el multimetro. Seria correcto hacer eso o como obtengo esa lectura.
en el caso de obtener valores fuera de ese rango que tendria que modificar en el circuito.
Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## electorock (Ene 17, 2013)

Queridos amigos, tengo una inquietud. Les publico la foto del esquemas del boss od 1.
Comparandola con el diagrama que arme del amigo güero es similar salvo por dos cosas:
Existe un transistor a la entrada y a la salida del efecto (resaltado sobre verde). ese transistor supongo que le amplifica tanto a la entrada como a la salida y por eso debe sonar mejor asi este boss.
En la parte resaltada en naranja, que es lo que hace este circuito no creo que afecte al audio, y yo creo que es para el pulsador para activar el circuito de overdrive.
Por su dediccion y tiempo les agradezco.
Saludos desde Ecuador


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 17, 2013)

*¿ En que momento escribí algo sobre medir ?*
Lo que *si *escribí es la forma de funcionamiento del esquema que publicaste y por que el potenciómetro de gain da la impresión de *NO* tener efecto.

La parte sombreada en naranja es un flip-flop que conmuta "Directo (Limpio) o Efecto"

El transistor en la entrada y el de la salida son seguidores por emisor y sirven adaptar impedancias. No creo que afecten el sonido del pedal.


----------



## electorock (Ene 17, 2013)

Perdon por entender que debia medir para corregir el problema del gain, disculpenme la ignorancia.
Entonces el pedal esta bien asi como esta?


----------



## electorock (Ene 20, 2013)

bien, consegui una foto del od 1 y ya le hice copia al pcb, me parece que esta correcto. Lo dejo colgado aqui si a alguien le interesa,  junto con fotos y el diagrama esuematico para ver los componentes.
La verdad ya no lo voya armar. porque no tengo amplificador valvular, me arme un clon od1 de un tal
"gúero" lo encontre en 4shared pero el pote de gain no me hace ningun cambio auditivo no se si esta mal o falla algo en la impedancia de entrada del ampli, algo que descubri fui que probando en una radiograbadora con entrada para dos microfonos para karaoke (una entrada yo la modifique hace tiempo
porque me botaba un sonido muy grave con la guitarra le cambie un cap) es que otro pedal que hice un mxr es que por la entrada modificada si hay cambio de sonido cuando muevo el pote de gain, mientras que si conecto por la entrada original tampoco hay cambio en el pote de gain. Por eso asumo que es el amplificador el que no responde al gain del od 1.
Este mxr si lo estoy terminado, me fallan dos componentes un cap de 18 n le puse lo mas cercano que encontre que es de 15n, y los potes son lianeales no hay logaritmios por aca. Ahh y aprte no se si el ic sea lo mas aconsejable lleva el LM072. no va a llevar switch 3dpt o como se llame, tampoco lo consigo por aca, asi que va a ser directo, tampoco con jack para fuente, un par e cables salen por ahi para llegar a una fuente de celular que estoy usando.
Bueno y como de estas experiencias se aprende un monton aprendi que los pedales estos llevan un pote de gain y otro de volumen ocasionalmente unos de tono. TEngo un Zoom Gx1 al que no entendia exactamentre como variar el gain y el volumen y lo hacia al azar y no llegaba a gustarme como sonaba.
Pero gracias a estas experiencias entendi como funcionaba mejor el pedal zoom que trae varios emuladores o simuladores de pedales entre estos el od 1, y ya estoy consiguiendo mejorar un poco el sonido.
Gracias amigos nos veremos en una proxima ocacion.


----------



## electorock (Ago 2, 2015)

En el pdf adjunto aparece "My Od1 By electorock" para quitar eso lo abren con corel draw o adobe illustrator y ahi le borran eso, aparte no se olviden de reflejarlo para imprimirlo.
El tamaño esta lo mas cercano al real ya que redibuje directamente y no cree el pcb en aun programa de simulacion, les pido que lo impriman primero en una hoja y vean si da exactamente el  I.C. que es el mas critico, el resto de componentes se pueden acoplar facilmente


----------

